# С Днём Рождения, Sfera :)



## Drongo

Маша!

Поздравляю тебя с Днём Рождения. Маш, желаю здоровья, счастья, мира и всего-всего наилучшего. ))


----------



## dzu

Маша! Поздравляю!! Всего,всего .. самого , чего только душа пожелает !


----------



## Sfera

с наступающим меня))
спасибо , вдвойне приятно, что заранее)))


----------



## machito

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## OLENA777

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!


----------



## Drongo

Маша, я немножко перепутал, смотрел ночью было 19-го, перемкнуло, думал утром уже 20-е, прости, но мы искренне поздравляем, а искрненность всегда несёт позитивность. ))


----------



## mike 1

С днем рождения!


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## thyrex

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Dragokas

Машенька, с наступающим тебя !
От души желаю счастья и всего-всего !!!


----------



## edde

С вареньем! Счастья, крепкого здоровья и хорошего настроения!


----------



## Phoenix

Поздравляю с Днём Рождения !!!


----------



## Кирилл

Ну Мария,с днем рождения тебя!
Желаю тебе найти бороду Хаттабыча,по любому пригодится)
Вот тебе уже и почти 18,так что можно немного сегодня и употребить вина


----------



## shestale

Машенька, Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Sfera

Спасибо  , приходите в гости))






и мой любимый торт


----------



## грум

Маша от души поздравляю!!!


----------



## orderman

Машенька, поздравляю с днюшкой!


----------



## shestale

Sfera написал(а):


> Спасибо  , приходите в гости)


Вино грузинское предпочитаешь? С собой бутылочку захватить?))


----------



## Sfera

Предпочитаю, обязательно захвати, чтоб 2 раза не бегать))


----------



## Tiare

Маша, поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения! )))) Счастья, больше позитивных моментов в жизни, прекрасного настроения))))


----------



## Rogue777

Поздравляю


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю. Желаю всего, всего всегоооо.

З.Ы Извиняюсь, что поздно.


----------



## Mistik

С прошедшим


----------



## Sandor

Маша, поздравляю! Желаю здоровья тебе и твоей семье!!


----------



## Сашка

поздравляю, зай)) Немного опоздал. торт уже слопали, ага?


----------



## Sfera

ога, я тебе новый испеку 
прям счастлива тебя видеть)), где ты пропал?


----------



## Sergei

поздравляю


----------



## Сашка

Sfera написал(а):


> где ты пропал?


я здесь, зай



Sfera написал(а):


> прям счастлива тебя видеть))


я тоже))


----------

